# Opinion wanted on SMP



## bc320 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am looking for a Streaming Media Player for my home entertainment center. I have a NAS set up on my wireless network. I need the device to stream movies in .avi .mvk .wmp. etc from the NAS. I also want it to stream from Amazon. I would like to go online as well if possible. I tried a WD TV Live but did not like it. I know the Logitech Revue is out. Anyone got any other ideas.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would also check out Roku. They make a number of Models that should meet your needs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you considered putting together a dedicated HTPC?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

You'll need to do a lot of research to find what works best for your needs. I doubt anything will be perfect, as all have strengths and weaknesses. Roku is great for its apps, but lacks at playing your media. Dune has a lot of fans as a media player, but is pricey, and is lacking for Internet apps. I have an HTPC for my personal media, and I love it. I use the apps in my Sony blu ray player. I don't think that the perfect one box solution exists yet.


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a Dune Duo and it works perfectly. It is a little pricey and I would recommend one of the Dune Smart drives instead. It streams from NAS with no issues and supports almost anything you throw at it. There are a couple of issues though (1) The graphical interfaces that are available are not the best (2) It does not support 3D.

For these two reasons I built an HTPC. The problem with HTPC is that it is not plug and play. It does take more configuration than the Dune. If you want ease of use I would go with the Dune players. If you want the most power and control, build a HTPC. It is much easier now than a couple of years ago.


----------

